# Fanatics



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine has put three fanatics or 2 fanatics and netters in each of his night goblin units. This is a problem, for anyone, what tips do you guys have for fanatics? Cause lets be honest they hit like a train and hurt like a bitch


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

cheap flyers or scouts, if your army can muster them. nothing like setting off most of his fanatics while they're still far away from the rest of your force - and watching them bounce back through his guys is pretty fun - but expect your suicide squad to die doing this, unless you've put them into terrain. 

Remember that they die if they move onto any terrain, from woods to buildings to any obstacle, they die straight out - so if you move one unit up into trees within 8" of him? they'll hurl themselves in, and die, behind a fence? they die - so no fear. He gets any NG unit within 8" of terrain, just get a unit into it, quick smart - you might be charged yes, so don't be stupid about it, but if you manage it you've just wasted half his points for that unit.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

There are flaws in your plan. The first being that just because you're not within range, doesn't mean that they can't make their way towards you. I'd be dead willing to stop my cheap unit of night goblins from moving and hope that the fanatics go towards your expensive ones.

When a Fanatic is "forced" out of a unit it doesn't go towards the enemy that popped it out. The controlling player has to choose a point on his unit (I usually pick a corner) and then a point on the board to aim these guys at. They do have a 360 arc in this case and can send them anywhere they want, including behind them or into terrain to waste 75 points. 

Your best bet is to send a cheap unit like marauders or skeletons towards them to set off the fanatics, yeah that unit will have a short lifespan but at then the fanatics are likely to spin back towards the Orcs and Goblins front line. Any smart O&G player has night goblin archers for this cause, it only takes 1 wound to drop them.

So I'd run archers behind them to take one out. I wouldn't worry about it unless they get uncomfortably close to your units. Another thing that you could do is send a heavily armoured unit at these guys to get them out of the way, if you're brave. Just remember these are S4 armour piercing attacks. So something with high T and a good armour/regen save.

I have to go. I might post more later though.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, xaiff is correct on most of the rules for fanatics.

Your army is VC, so just use a suicide squad of dire wolves to get them out, as you have no ranged units (and wasting an entire units shooting to take 1 fanatic out is very, very stupid. Good job, you wasted one hundred twenty points on killing less than a quarter of that).
And Xaiff these are str 5 armor piercing attacks, not str 4; using something heavy to take them out is generally a very bad Idea (they can not be attacked in combat, you just have to move into the fanatic and take 2D6 str 5 armor piercing attacks...).

Please do not post exact points costs of individual items, models or upgrades. It is against forum rules - squeek


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

once their out, their still a threat tho right?


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

If you can get them out before the O&G player would want they are much less effective than if they got to open up next to your lines. They move by scatter dice and so are VERY random, with VC you can always raise more men, so it shouldn't worry you too much. Its the fanatics going against your knights or monsters that you need to avoid, which is generally easy.

Against other armies they shine, but as VC just raise and raise forever its not so much a problem.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

*xaiff101:* Ah, thanks, I wasn't aware that they could choose where they headed off! perhaps I'm just so used to them heading straight for the unit that set them off 

Still though, getting cheapish scouts/flyers/cavalry to draw them out works best, and if the drawing unit is in terrain, at least they'll probably survive the fanatics. After they are out, its just the luck of the draw where they go, but at least they can't be used offensively any more.

I am unfamiliar with VC unit summoning, but I was wondering what limits were imposed upon it? If it were possible to raise a unit within 8" of an opponent, this would force them to shoot out in random directions - still, don't know the rules for summoning as I said, but could be pretty useful if you can. Ethereal units. if you run them, could also come in handy, as they'll remain unaffected by the crazy gobbo's - but I can't comment much on VC units.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

what i could do is raise 10 zombies within the 8" of them, thats get rid of 3 fanatics cause hed have to pop them, thanks for the advice


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Using scenery to sheild an uberfast flying Vamp character is another risk free way of drawing out the fanatics. Just remember the quicker the fanatics are released the more dangerous they are to his army as they are totally random.
I've lost count of the times I've managed to get a flier behind a unit of fanatic wielding nightgobbos and if you can protect it with some scenery(which will kill the fanatic on contact)its even worth risking the Vargulf as if its close enough to release fanatics its close enough to cause terror on gobbo's crap ld.


----------

